# Best way to clean tyres....



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Right cleaning my mums disco tomorrow (weather permitting!!)

but being a 4x4 is actually covered in mud. Body work not a problem, but whats the best way to clean the tyres? I can remember being told its not good to pressure wash them?

Than help?

Thanks!

James :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

A spray of APC 4:1 on them, and adgitated with a good brush is my way.

Then dress them at the end, then MF them down.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> A spray of APC 4:1 on them, and adgitated with a good brush is my way.
> 
> Then dress them at the end, then MF them down.


Same here :thumb: Although I suspect that the 4x4's tyres will be way dirtier than my car's ever get.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i had a problem with my tyres turning brown, nothing to do mud but similar look, i sprayed APC with fairy in a spray bottle to help it cling to the tyre with the foam that comes out. i found mine took multiple applications to clean up, nice strong APC/fairy mix with a brush (prob not to soft to get into the smaller areas) the alloys will need waxing afterwards but be persistant and you will get there, do them in between other jobs as i didnt see the true extent till they started to dry


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I use apc and a small tile sponge, any problems ontop of that try a sprinkling of wheel cleaner.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

pressure washer is ok just go by the usual rules really dont stand to close and dont spray directly onto one place for long periods. I usually use Megs APC with multiple brushes and sometimes even a nail brush. Some peeps say pressue washing can cause the tyre to split/crack


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

cool thanks guys. Will give it a try tomorrow.

Typically me getting a 4x4 that actually works off road and isnt just used for the school run lol :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

jimny33 said:


> cool thanks guys. Will give it a try tomorrow.
> 
> Typically me getting a 4x4 that actually works off road and isnt just used for the school run lol :lol:


that is a rarety


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

For me I spray on APC cut 4:1 then use a Tyre Scrubbing brush to agitate the balst with the PW - as saidd though usual rules apply for the PW, i.e. dont get too close.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i use Megs Superdegreaser then rub with a brush, i think it might work a bit better than APC.

or if im using Menzerna wheel cleaner i use that on the tyres too while im at it.


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> that is a rarety


tell me about it. My parents have 2 4x4s - one disco and a range - both spend their time covered in mud. the disoc due to working on the farm and with horses all the time, and the range rover due to working in quarries and building sites!


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I tend to go for either safe degreaser or APC, 10:1 (ish) and agitated with the megs triple duty detail brush. Then dressed once dry.


----------

